# Saw about this elastic belly band on TV



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Anybody think it works??


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Works for what?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

losing weight


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

Link please?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I saw it on tv


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I took a look using the words "belly bands as seen on TV". Apparently you can buy these about anywhere for $15-$20. Apparently, you're supposed to use it along with diet and exercise. If you think it might work for you, buy it, try it and report back. 

I think that largely, it's the diet and exercise that do the work. 

Mon


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I have no idea..... BUT, my dd is a big Sharon Osborne fan. So I have heard again and again about how she had hers removed. Don't know if that means anything, but supposedly she had problems with her band.


----------



## HoofPick (Jan 16, 2012)

Or you could save the money and continuously flex and relax your abs while you are watching tv, doing dishes, reading, etc.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Where can I find them FM.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Might work for a back brace also


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> Where can I find them FM.


Here, for one http://www.asseenontv.com/ also at amazon.com

Also at Target, Walgreens, Walmart, and probably Kohl's, too. If you ask anone in the store where they are, tell them it's a "as seen on tv" item. They usually have all of them in one area.

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ill check WM


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

well, to save money, why dont you just put a regular belt around your waist?

cinch it a bit tight. It'll remind you of your goal to lose weight.

There! I saved you a few bucks! And some gas!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Cause I imagine, IF it works, its partially because I imagine one tends to sweat in it doing stuff. chores, splitting wood, ect


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Cheapest, I'd suggest wrapping your body with Saran Wrap...anyone remember THAT method?

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Boughtum 2 for $10


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> Boughtum 2 for $10


After you use them for a few weeks, let us know how they're doing!

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, I havnt any scales so itall be just a gestament


----------



## gimpyrancher (Jun 6, 2010)

I fought my weight problem for 30+ years. Tried every program and rip-off product offered for sale. Finally, I gave up. My doctor kept wanting me to go on BP meds as well as others. Then in 2005, I had gastric by-pass surgery. Best thing I ever did for the quality of my life. The money I have saved over the last 8 years is something to brag about. Not just the cost of food but the cost of everything else. Clothes, healthcare, etc. Went from 300# to just under 200#. Then I got married after 25 years of being single. Absolutely the best thing I ever did.

PS: I'm still a life member at Jenny Craig. Tried the liquid fasting. Tried everything before doing the surgery.

On the other side, my sister also had the surgery. But she is still about the same weight as she was before the surgery.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I saw FBB was the poster and had to read this thread. I was expecting some kind of girdle. They should bring back the corsets that if you ate too much you couldn't breath and would have to sniff a burnt feather not to pass out- Ah fashion.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

My SIL gave me one of those kind of back braCEs that lace up that my BIL had had.


----------



## Rafter B (Jul 23, 2011)

I have one similar to that, dont know that it actually makes you lose weight or anything, but I like to use it when I run so that my fat doesnt shake all over the place. lol. but you sure do sweat alot using that.


----------

